# temperamental and stubborn 2 year old Golden



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I understand your concerns and your 'frustration' with Annie's behavior, it sounds to me like Annie's behavior may be fear/anxiety based largely due to lack of socialization - experiences with the real world, as a pup/young dog. Being kept in the backyard, she has never had the opportunity to see different things, experience the world, and learn what is 'safe' and what is not and long walks are overwhelming (too much) for her, right now. 

She has a long history of not being allowed in the house, hard to say what may have happened when her previous owners opened the door, was he or coming out for a nice visit? was he happy to see her? or perhaps upset at her behavior and prone to reprimanding her? So she is not able to trust , does not know yet, what to expect from you and your husband. Not coming when called may be an indication as to what her history has been, what the sound of that word predicts for her, in her past home has 'coming' meant good things or not so good things for her? 

Take some time to learn about dog body language, how they communicate how they are feeling about a situation or environment they are in. The book: On Talking Terms with Dogs by Turid Rugaas, is a good resource for this. Learning what she is 'saying' can help provide the 'basics' to understanding how she is 'feeling'. The book: Love Has No Age Limit Welcoming an Adopted Dog into Your Home by Patricia McConnell may also be helpful to you. The website 'Fearful Dogs' by Debbie Jacobs (or the Facebook group by the same name may be helpful in guiding you with working with Annie.

I understand that this is not what you expected when you gave Annie a home, things are much different than you anticipated they might be. Annie is a 'mystery', she is lacking the early socialization with the real world that most dogs have the benefit of and that is likely where a lot of the 'stubborn' is coming from, but with your help she will be able to over come.

Take a moment to consider what it might be like for you, if you had been kept in at home for years, and suddenly you are out in an 'alien' world, everything is new, confusing and scary for you, you have no idea what this or that is, no idea what is safe or dangerous. It would take some time and lots of positive exposure and experiences for you to feel comfortable and safe in the world.


----------



## MrsTaylor (Nov 23, 2015)

thanks Charliethree for all your advice, I have purchased this book off amazon just this second and look forward to giving it a read, thanks for all your help... I will certainly continue to be as patient as I can and just love her and help her to come out of herself when she's ready!!


----------

